# White House must [temporarily] return CNN reporter's media pass, judge rules



## Attacker3 (Nov 16, 2018)

Link




> A U.S. federal judge on Friday ordered the Trump administration to immediately reinstate CNN reporter Jim Acosta's credentials to cover the White House.
> 
> U.S. District Court Judge Timothy Kelly, an appointee of President Donald Trump, announced his decision following a hearing in Washington. The judge said Acosta's credentials would be returned immediately and reactivated to allow him access to the White House.
> 
> ...



New development, what do you guys think?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2018)

Couldn't give a rat's ass about Jim Acosta.  Same with the SCOTUS for letting this loser back in the White House.


----------



## brickmii82 (Nov 16, 2018)

Its freedom of the press and the judgment is called right in my eyes, but the relationship between Acosta and Trump is contentious at best, and all parties involved would be better suited with a change of face by CNN for White House coverage.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Its freedom of the press and the judgment is called right in my eyes, but the relationship between Acosta and Trump is contentious at best, and all parties involved would be better suited with a change of face by CNN for White House coverage.



Yeah well CNN and it's butthurt reporters can suck it.


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 16, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> freedom of the press



If this is freedom of the press, then why are only large news organizations granted press passes? Sure, sometimes they grant individual press passes to individuals, but they're temporarily. The freedom of the press is based on the ability for the press to publish information. A hypothetical example would be Trump sending the FBI to raid CNN's headquarters after they make a bad opinion piece on him. People do not have a right to enter the White House. HOWEVER, I am in total support of this, as if he is allowed back in, it will set a precedent of people being able to get a press pass no matter their affiliation. I would be able to get a pass if this goes through. Pretty cool.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Yeah well CNN and it's butthurt reporters can suck it.


Do you have anything constructive to contribute, or do you just say "suck it CNN" and make other basic remarks that add nothing to the conversation?


----------



## brickmii82 (Nov 16, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> If this is freedom of the press, then why are only large news organizations granted press passes? Sure, sometimes they grant individual press passes to individuals, but they're temporarily. The freedom of the press is based on the ability for the press to publish information. A hypothetical example would be Trump sending the FBI to raid CNN's headquarters after they make a bad opinion piece on him. People do not have a right to enter the White House. HOWEVER, I am in total support of this, as if he is allowed back in, it will set a precedent of people being able to get a press pass no matter their affiliation. I would be able to get a pass if this goes through. Pretty cool.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Fair enough. It would be quite capitalist to allow smaller organizations to flourish with allowing their coverage of White House activity. I like that. Maybe they could do a lottery for press conferences or something.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> If this is freedom of the press, then why are only large news organizations granted press passes? Sure, sometimes they grant individual press passes to individuals, but they're temporarily. The freedom of the press is based on the ability for the press to publish information. A hypothetical example would be Trump sending the FBI to raid CNN's headquarters after they make a bad opinion piece on him. People do not have a right to enter the White House. HOWEVER, I am in total support of this, as if he is allowed back in, it will set a precedent of people being able to get a press pass no matter their affiliation. I would be able to get a pass if this goes through. Pretty cool.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



All Jim ever does, and all CNN reporters do is complain ad infinitum. They contribute nothing positive, always being negative, they only despise Trump because he doesn't share the same left views as does CNN and their reporters. Happy?  I can't stand the left because they're always complaining about how those on the right never agree with anything. Why can't people just believe whatever political views they want and not have the opposite side cry about it?

CNN has done nothing but bash the right, so, apparently, it's now a crime to not have left/liberal views in this day and age. You have to be PC to not offend little Johnny, you have to have gun control because that will somehow stop criminals, oh I could go on and on.

So yeah, Jim Acosta is a dick for not being a well-balanced and fair reporter, only being a biased little punk, contributing absolutely nothing of value.  This is why I have zero faith in the mainstream media, no news and celebrity-like sensationalist bullshit.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 16, 2018)

Not a fan of Jim however this was the right move by the judge. Though like Brickmii said neither Trump or Jim like one another. Would be better for both if someone else from CNN was granted access to the white house.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Not a fan of Jim however this was the right move by the judge. Though like Brickmii said neither Trump or Jim like one another. Would be better for both if someone else from CNN was granted access to the white house.



Yes, anyone but Jim.


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Couldn't give a rat's ass about Jim Acosta.  Same with the SCOTUS for letting this loser back in the White House.



Freedom of the press. Y'know a key aspect of a healthy liberal democracy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2018)

emigre said:


> Freedom of the press. Y'know a key aspect of a healthy liberal democracy.



Yes, but that doesn't give the right for the reporter to be a total dickweed, now does it? If they don't treat one person with respect, why should we treat them back the same?


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 16, 2018)

emigre said:


> Freedom of the press. Y'know a key aspect of a healthy liberal democracy.



read this



Attacker3 said:


> If this is freedom of the press, then why are only large news organizations granted press passes? Sure, sometimes they grant individual press passes to individuals, but they're temporarily. The freedom of the press is based on the ability for the press to publish information. A hypothetical example would be Trump sending the FBI to raid CNN's headquarters after they make a bad opinion piece on him. People do not have a right to enter the White House. HOWEVER, I am in total support of this, as if he is allowed back in, it will set a precedent of people being able to get a press pass no matter their affiliation. I would be able to get a pass if this goes through. Pretty cool.



They are not barring CNN totally from the meetings, so this is not a violation of freedom of the press.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And the US is not a liberal democracy. It is a constitutional republic.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Yes, but that doesn't give the right for the reporter to be a total dickweed, now does it? If they don't treat one person with respect, why should we treat them back the same?


----------



## tooknie (Nov 16, 2018)

Would be better to replace the nutter in the White House rather than the reporter if you ask me.  But hey, it's your country so fuck it up all you want...


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 16, 2018)

tooknie said:


> Would be better to replace the nutter in the White House rather than the reporter if you ask me.  But hey, it's your country so fuck it up all you want...



Or perhaps we can all agree that the government structure has way too much power and should be completely reworked to allow for more individual freedom and responsibility? Nah, people want to keep gambling that they get the stars aligned and gets someone on their team that actually does something


----------



## tooknie (Nov 16, 2018)

Fair point


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 16, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Or perhaps we can all agree that the government structure has way too much power and should be completely reworked to allow for more individual freedom and responsibility? Nah, people want to keep gambling that they get the stars aligned and gets someone on their team that actually does something




You mean you want people to take personal responsibility for their lives and not vote for free shit?? Are you me?


----------



## Attacker3 (Nov 16, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> You mean you want people to take personal responsibility for their lives and not vote for free shit?? Are you me?



I hate that this is such a rare position to hold. I don't think that the government is useful at all at this point in the US. One party does something, the other fucks with it, and then nothing happens. Republicans and Democrats are almost the same, except that Republicans want tax cuts that help the rich, and Democrats want laws that protect the rich. The Libertarian party is a joke in the US, however. A big fucking meme, so this is what you get.


----------



## Viri (Nov 18, 2018)

So, what would happen if the WH says no? Also, CNN should just send someone else. The WH didn't ban the entire news organization, just one guy.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't think we really needed a new thread about this, but ok. Since it's here, I'll repost the Ann Althouse link. She's a Professor at the Univ. of Wisconsin Law School. It's an interesting take - she's of the opinion that Trump got exactly what he wanted out of this. 

https://althouse.blogspot.com/2018/11/how-trump-won-acosta-lawsuit.html



> The judge framed it as a matter of process, which justifies Trump issuing a set of rules of decorum. I assume the rules will include a requirement that a reporter who has received a response (whether it's to his liking or not) must relinquish the microphone, that there can be no physical interference with a staff member who reaches out to take the microphone, and that one must stop talking once the President (or press secretary) has moved on to the next questioner.
> 
> Any complaints about these rules and the prescribed consequences of violating them can be met with pieties about adhering to the judge's ruling. Things must be done in an orderly way — in the press room and in a system of due process. Any complaints premised on freedom of the press will be met with statements like "We want total freedom of the press" and we want perfect due process. So here you are, here's notice of our rules of decorum. And that should be the end of the kind of questioning Acosta has become famous for. Trump wins.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 19, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Its freedom of the press and the judgment is called right in my eyes, but the relationship between Acosta and Trump is contentious at best, and all parties involved would be better suited with a change of face by CNN for White House coverage.


Trump gets angry with any journalist that asks him a real question.  It doesn't matter who CNN has as their white house correspondent, since Trump long ago declared war on the entire network.

He's been especially mopey and standoffish since the midterm didn't go his way.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 17, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Libertarian party is a joke in the US, however. A big fucking meme, so this is what you get.


Only because people like you and many others make it that way. Keep toeing the party line.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 17, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Only because people like you and many others make it that way. Keep toeing the party line.


Nah actually they're a joke because libertarians sold out their beliefs and values to toe Trump's party line, practically all in unison.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Nah actually they're a joke because libertarians sold out their beliefs and values to toe Trump's party line, practically all in unison.


They were never real Libertarians then. I don't agree with everything the LP stands for, but partisan politics are ruining this country, and I'll take literally anything else.


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Only because people like you and many others make it that way. Keep toeing the party line.


Buddy I hate them because they're a fucking meme. Ignoring the stupidity of Xzi, the libertarian party don't have any charisma and have no marketability to the general public. When people see how unprofessional they act, they don't vote for them, simple. Rand Paul is one of the only professional ones.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 17, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Buddy I hate them because they're a fucking meme. Ignoring the stupidity of Xzi, the libertarian party don't have any charisma and have no marketability to the general public. When people see how unprofessional they act, they don't vote for them, simple. Rand Paul is one of the only professional ones.


Hard to stay professional when constantly mocked. Don't blame any of them.


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Hard to stay professional when constantly mocked. Don't blame any of them.


No you don't understand. They're mocked because their ideals are stupid. They're a joke party, at least in the US.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 17, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> No you don't understand. They're mocked because their ideals are stupid. They're a joke party, at least in the US.


How is individual liberty stupid?


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 17, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> How is individual liberty stupid?


I think you misunderstand. I'm the biggest libertarian here, I meant how they present them. They try and make it sound "cool" and stuff and it is, but the infamous quote involving gay couples protecting weed fields with a rifle is just stupid.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 17, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> I think you misunderstand. I'm the biggest libertarian here, I meant how they present them. They try and make it sound "cool" and stuff and it is, but the infamous quote involving gay couples protecting weed fields with a rifle is just stupid.


Well, you have a point there. Not sure how they present themselves irl, because I'm the closest one I know in person, but yeah they could use some help on social media lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> I think you misunderstand. I'm the biggest libertarian here, I meant how they present them. They try and make it sound "cool" and stuff and it is, but the infamous quote involving gay couples protecting weed fields with a rifle is just stupid.


There's that party at Quebec National Assembly, they're all dressed like... teenagers?














No joke, that's really how they are dressed at the Assembly
How can you take them seriously


----------



## Xzi (Dec 17, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> Buddy I hate them because they're a fucking meme. Ignoring the stupidity of Xzi, the libertarian party don't have any charisma and have no marketability to the general public. When people see how unprofessional they act, they don't vote for them, simple. Rand Paul is one of the only professional ones.


And again, Rand Paul just makes excuses for Trump's behavior and supports everything he does.  Libertarianism in this country is dead and the libertarians themselves killed it.  Their desire to be a part of a populist movement outweighed their desire to stay true to their values.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2018)

Xzi said:


> And again, Rand Paul just makes excuses for Trump's behavior and supports everything he does.  Libertarianism in this country is dead and the libertarians themselves killed it.  *Their desire to be a part of a populist movement outweighed their desire to stay true to their values.*



that reminds me that same party i talked about two posts ago
they are like "We must not build a third bridge to link Quebec City and south shore, it will only pollute more the area"
However, the same people who said that, claimed an amount of money for deputy so they can buy a new car
like, wtf...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2018)

Those pictures reminds me of this. Link

I care more about what people are saying and doing more than what they are wearing.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> All Jim ever does, and all CNN reporters do is complain ad infinitum. They contribute nothing positive, always being negative, they only despise Trump because he doesn't share the same left views as does CNN and their reporters. Happy?  I can't stand the left because they're always complaining about how those on the right never agree with anything. Why can't people just believe whatever political views they want and not have the opposite side cry about it?
> 
> CNN has done nothing but bash the right, so, apparently, it's now a crime to not have left/liberal views in this day and age. You have to be PC to not offend little Johnny, you have to have gun control because that will somehow stop criminals, oh I could go on and on.
> 
> So yeah, Jim Acosta is a dick for not being a well-balanced and fair reporter, only being a biased little punk, contributing absolutely nothing of value.  This is why I have zero faith in the mainstream media, no news and celebrity-like sensationalist bullshit.


I have to agree to some extent about CNN, when fix went far right(and profited, probably due to many myself included who watch it as a joke), they decided to go, I would say very far left, but far left enough to be just as biased in some ways.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Those pictures reminds me of this. Link
> 
> I care more about what people are saying and doing more than what they are wearing.


i know, me too
but still, theres a minimum of decorum at an important place such as the Assembly
I mean, would you go wearing such stuff at the wedding of your cousin?


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 18, 2018)

Xzi said:


> And again, Rand Paul just makes excuses for Trump's behavior and supports everything he does.  Libertarianism in this country is dead and the libertarians themselves killed it.  Their desire to be a part of a populist movement outweighed their desire to stay true to their values.


You are blinded by political affiliation. Rand Paul has his own beliefs involving liberty, which his dad probably taught him. If he is for some reason supporting Trump on a lot of his decisions, then Trump is doing things that will improve freedom. Simple as that. It's nice to pretend everyone is brainwashed to ignore the fact that democrats nowadays don't stand for freedom, and while republicans aren't much better, I'd rather support more freedom than less.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> All Jim ever does, and all CNN reporters do is complain ad infinitum.


I don't know if the rest of the post following this statement is really much better :/


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 18, 2018)

Xzi said:


> And again, Rand Paul just makes excuses for Trump's behavior and supports everything he does.  Libertarianism in this country is dead and the libertarians themselves killed it.  Their desire to be a part of a populist movement outweighed their desire to stay true to their values.


https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v..._in_power_there_is_no_conservative_party.html

I’d say he sticks to his platform regardless of party lines.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I don't know if the rest of the post following this statement is really much better :/


You must’ve missed where he said CNN and Jim Acosta can “suck it” ... ok I admit I chuckled at it


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 18, 2018)

Ruling basically reassures the White House can't dictate who is or is not an acceptable or unacceptable reporter. They have to deal with the people sent, dicks or no dicks. I'd rather not have the White House be able to influence which specific reporters get allowed into the bullpen/report on them, so this is good news.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 18, 2018)

Attacker3 said:


> You are blinded by political affiliation. Rand Paul has his own beliefs involving liberty, which his dad probably taught him. If he is for some reason supporting Trump on a lot of his decisions, then Trump is doing things that will improve freedom.  Simple as that.


Trump has directly attacked at least two constitutional amendments multiple times.  He attacks the FBI, CIA, the military, veterans, and other branches of government.  At the very least it's quite clear he doesn't favor freedom of the press.  He wants to invoke Eminent domain thousands of times so he can build a border wall.  So yeah, I'll definitely call bullshit on that one.  Trumpism is 100% incompatible with Libertarianism just as much as standard super-spendy Neoconservatism is.



brickmii82 said:


> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v..._in_power_there_is_no_conservative_party.html
> 
> I’d say he sticks to his platform regardless of party lines.


He gives it lip service, that's not the same as sticking to it.  He's certainly not going to chastise Trump for any obvious government overreach on the part of the executive.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2018)

Xzi said:


> At the very least it's quite clear he doesn't favor freedom of the press.


I was just about to point this out. This thread is literally about a reporter getting his freedom restricted.


----------

